# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Jamaica related, "One"

## cassidygirl

Took this Tuesday, hope it's O.K.

----------


## yetta

Sweet!!!! One of my favorites!!  Thanks Cassidygirl.....ONE lucky gal to be there!!!!

----------

